# DKNY Red Delicious Woman



## Corvs Queen (May 11, 2006)

So has anyone had the chance to try this yet? I simply adore regular Delicious and I can't wait to try this. I have to wait a while though, it usually takes a bit longer for it to be released here in Austria than in the states. What's the verdict?


----------



## user79 (May 13, 2006)

It's ok, not my style at all.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 21, 2006)

I agree.  It smelled a bit tart.  Like it had tones of raspberry.  It didn't rock my socks like the original did.


----------



## KAIA (Dec 17, 2006)

I Have The Be Delicious And I Have Great Compliments... But The Red Delicious Has My Heart...


----------



## TeaCup (Dec 24, 2006)

My mom wears this and I LOVE IT.

It's great!

I also have the (Green apple one?) lotion and I lovee it!


----------



## misstwiggwinkle (Dec 31, 2006)

A girl who I was sitting next to yesterday at the Football (Soccer to you Americans
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) had a lovely perfume on her today. I asked what it was, and she said it was DNKY Delicious, the one in an apple bottle. Ill definatly be getting some of it.


----------

